# Has anyone relabeled a tag like this one?



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

I was thinking about just getting my labels larger than that label, but was also curious if the label could be removed. Thanks Troy


----------



## Hatter & Company (Jan 10, 2010)

thutch15 said:


> I was thinking about just getting my labels larger than that label, but was also curious if the label could be removed. Thanks Troy


We are getting custom printed labels on our shirts. Our screen printer removes the labels that are on the blanks and then screen prints our custom label.


----------



## NARC72 (Aug 10, 2005)

thutch15 said:


> I was thinking about just getting my labels larger than that label, but was also curious if the label could be removed. Thanks Troy


Wel Troy to answer your question, it looks like that the shirt already has a printed label & as far as I know there is now way to remove it once it's printed & flashed onto the garment. You're best bet is to get shirt blanks with removable labels. Good Luck


----------



## Sirvivhor (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi, can you provide a photo of your screen printed label or, tell me exactly what is on it? I'm thinking of doing the same thing and removing the labels myself. Thanks!


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sirvivhor said:


> Hi, can you provide a photo of your screen printed label or, tell me exactly what is on it? I'm thinking of doing the same thing and removing the labels myself. Thanks!


I have not screen printed a label yet. I really like these shirts and wanted to use them. I am trying to figure out how to get the label removed or how to get the shirt with out the back label (but not have much luck of either).


----------



## adivito (Aug 25, 2006)

Hard to tell from the pic but it looked as if it may have been heated on from a transfer. You could try to heat it and peel it, or try a spot removal gun. Either way you may ruin the shirt, and the effort put in you could probably find an alternative shirt that is very close to use instead.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Just so happens they contacted me today and said that they do have a relabel program...I am going to call about the details later today.


----------

